# Post your ugly mug!



## NightKnight

Post your ugly mugs here!

Here is me:


----------



## NaturalFork

Alrighty!


----------



## BIG-B

Me and my Boy & Me and the misses


----------



## strikewzen

due to Aaron's request lol


----------



## Aras

Me on the left and my brother on the right. I might post some more ugly faces here.


----------



## Ry-shot

how do u post pics ? lol


----------



## NightKnight

Ry-shot said:


> how do u post pics ? lol


To start, press Click to Attach Files. A box will appear for you to select the file or files on your computer that you want to attach. Select the file or files you want to upload. You can select more than one file at a time by holding Ctrl (on Windows) or Command (on Mac) and click on the files.

Once you have selected your files and clicked "Open", they will begin uploading. If there are any errors uploading the files, you will receive an error message, otherwise, you will see the attachments appear.


----------



## fishjunkie

[


----------



## Aras

fishjunkie said:


> View attachment 12255
> [


wow that's a giant catch!


----------



## BIG-B

fishjunkie said:


> View attachment 12255
> [


 why all the ugly fish lol! I would've liked him for my tank


----------



## Sofa King Lazy




----------



## fishjunkie

it would eat your pets


----------



## BIG-B

fishjunkie said:


> it would eat your pets


Please tell me you didnt eat that ugly SOB lol!


----------



## shot in the foot

Heres mine ha ha


----------



## BIG-B

shot in the foot said:


> Heres mine ha ha


Nice wheels lol! Lamping from a from a pink jeep with flowers down the side cant whack it


----------



## fishjunkie

that sweet that is a must have


----------



## lightgeoduck

I was on the front page once


----------



## HopefulHunter

'scuse the hand gesture, but it's one of the only photos i have that reflects my current facial hair.


----------



## slingshotvibe

RI would but i broke the camera with my face haha


----------



## Hrawk

The first 2, a few years old but represents one of the best times in my life.

Second 2, about 8 months old.


----------



## strikewzen

so... will there be a prize for the most ugly ?


----------



## Hrawk

Something good I hope, I'm sure I'm in the running for 1st place


----------



## lightgeoduck

The question is, Where is your feathered hat, Dan? BigPimpN

LGD


----------



## philly

Here's my mug with 70 years of wear and tear.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork

strikewzen said:


> so... will there be a prize for the most ugly ?


I posted a picture of a skeksis ... if that doesnt win ugliest ... i dunno what would.


----------



## HopefulHunter

Hrawk, that purple getup you are in is absolutely amazing. I am hugely jealous.


----------



## pop shot

I'm the one in pink.


----------



## Beanflip

pop shot said:


> I'm the one in pink.


 Awesome catch man! I can't find those in Kansas. (I am talking about the fish)


----------



## Jacktrevally

Nice wahoo pop shot!

Man, you did nail those Mahi mahi and marlin!

Where did you catch those?


----------



## Cattywampus

ECST 2011


----------



## pop shot

Jacktrevally said:


> Nice wahoo pop shot!
> 
> Man, you did nail those Mahi mahi and marlin!
> 
> Where did you catch those?


caught the marlin that morning about 20 miles out oh moanalua bay headed east at 7 am, the ono (wahoo) were all in theh blind at "penguin Banks" off moloka'i and we came across a net and picked up all the mahi. good day had by all... you fish for ulua? (GT) where you live? i caught a few 40-60 #ers in my day. there's lots of them around here


----------



## Vekta

Ok ok! I give....










I think it was a webcam or cellphone camera shot. I don't remember.


----------



## Beanflip

Hair club for men works.


----------



## Jacktrevally

> caught the marlin that morning about 20 miles out oh moanalua bay headed east at 7 am, the ono (wahoo) were all in theh blind at "penguin Banks" off moloka'i and we came across a net and picked up all the mahi. good day had by all... you fish for ulua? (GT) where you live? i caught a few 40-60 #ers in my day. there's lots of them around here


Not many GT here nowadays









You have a very good fishry in Hawaii. I was on a forum a few years ago and the way you use a surfcasting rod with a big multiplier is amazing. Rod has a a big cow bell. I remember there was a 100lb club adnd there were some stunning fish caught there.

I do some seasonal boat trolling but again the Marlin are in decline.


----------



## ZDP-189

lightgeoduck said:


> I was on the front page once


You look just like your avatar.


----------



## Flatband

Holding what else-A Slingshot-go figure! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer

Beanflip said:


> Hair club for men works.


Lol! I could use some o' that!

This is the most recent pic I have. Taken about 2 years ago at dinner with my folks and sister (photo cropped to protect the innocent, lol) but I still look exactly the same.


----------



## The Lard

The Lard


----------



## Hrawk

Another older pic I found of me before the beer gut set in.

Dragon lady to my left, mum and sis to my right.


----------



## Charles

Here I am with Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II:










Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SlingGal

Here's moi!


----------



## treefork

Bump


----------

